# Corsair Support - Garantieabwicklung Probleme - Sehr unzufrieden. Hilfe?



## BobDobalina (23. Juni 2018)

Hallo Community,

ich habe derzeit irgendwie ein Kommunikationsproblem mit Corsair und bin damit auch sehr unzufrieden. Im Rahmen der Garantie habe ich Mitte April ein Ticket (bzw. zwei Tickets) aufgemacht, da ich jeweils ein 2x4GB RAM Kit teilweise defekt hatte und im Rahmen der Garantie einen Austausch veranlassen wollte. Nach einem etwas längeren Austausch über die englische Support-Ticket-Seite (Meine Anfragen waren auf Deutsch, die Antworten aber stets auf Englisch) und nachdem ich meine Rechnungen eingescannt, Fehler in MemTest fotografiert habe und Fotos vom Ram gemacht habe, wurde mit ein Austausch bewilligt. Im Anschluss habe ich die Kits versichert per Hermes endlich am 26.04. abschicken können. Hier gab es bereits die ersten Probleme, diesmal jedoch mit Hermes. Das Paket war zunächst verschollen bzw. hatte lange Zeit einen unveränderten Status. Ich habe hier Kontakt mit Hermes gehalten und auch Corsair über jeden Austausch etc. informiert und dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt. Bis dahin wurde mir auch stets geantwortet. Am 23.05. ist das Paket dann laut meiner Sendungsverfolgung endlich bei Corsair in Berghain angekommen und auch das habe ich am gleichen Tag im Corsair-Support mitgeteilt. Die letzte Antwort seitens Corsair folgte einen Tag später (abermals auf Englisch) mit dem Zitat: 
"Thank you kindly for providing the tracking details. I have forwarded your tracking information to our hub in Germany for confirmation of receipt. Upon confirmation from our team we will then proceed with booking the memory from our hub. Due to the time delays please allow my team to response upon arrival to the office.

Best Regards,
Customer Support"

Seitdem habe ich jedoch keine Statusveränderung, keine Rücksendung oder ähnliches erhalten. Am 10.06. habe ich mich nochmals erkundigt was los ist, aber hier keine Antwort mehr erhalten. Wenn ich bedenke, dass selbst auf der deutschen Corsair-Seite steht, dass innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach Erhalt ein Austausch erfolgt, bin ich doch etwas frustriert. Leider finde ich auch keine Telefonnummer, um mich mal telefonisch zu erkundigen. Und schriftlich .. naja, wie schon geschrieben, erhalte ich keine Antwort mehr. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich machen kann?

Gruß,
Bob


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in der Vergangenheit eigentlich auch zufrieden mit Corsair war, da ich bereits schonmal mit RAM PRobleme hatte und hier der Austausch gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

Hi Bob - Das ist natürlich nicht so schön und ich kann deinen Unmut gut verstehen. Kannst du mir bitte deine Ticketnummer mitteilen, damit ich mir die Sache einmal genauer anschauen kann? Ich hoffe natürlich, dass du zwischenzeitlich bereits Ersatz bekommen hast, aber ich Frage lieber nochmal nach. Grüße


----------

